# Wärmestau im Gehäuse



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2016)

*Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Guten Abend,

ich habe in meinem Gehäuse Probleme mit dem Abtransport der Wärme wenn der Rechner unter ordentlich Last steht. Momentan ist eine R9 290x (übertaktet) mit Morpheus, ein 2600k (übertaktet) gekühlt von einem Le Grand Macho in einem Cooltek W2. In der Front habe ich 2x 140mm Lüfter die nach innen blasen, hinten dann ein 120er der ansaugt. In Deus Ex Human Devided kommt die Temperatur der GPU auf 80°C. Wenn ich die Seitentür abnehme gehts nicht über 68°C raus.
Im Boden könnte ich noch 2x 120mm Lüfter befestigen. Wenn ich diese reinblasen lassen würde hätte ich ja weiterhin einen Hitzestau da nur einer Luft ansaugt, umgekehrt würde es denke ich zu Probleme mit den 2x Eloops auf dem Morpheus kommen die direkt darüber sind. Nun habe ich mir überlegt den Luftstrom komplett umzudrehen. Also hinten 120mm rein, CPU Kühler um 180° drehen unten 2x120mm rein und vorne 2x140mm raus. Nun zu meiner Frage kann man den Le Grand Macho um 180° drehen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher sollte es keine Probleme geben ich habe Low Profile Riegel verbaut. Wenn man den Kühler drehen könnte und den Luftstrom entsprechend ändert müsste doch die Luftzirkulation deutlich verbessert werden?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Probiere es doch einfach mal aus, hellsehen ist immer schwierig!  Beachte aber das vor dem Lüfter ein Filter sitzt sonst haste den ganzen Staub im Gehäuse!


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ich habe eben wenig Lust die Kiste auseinander zu nehmen wenn der Kühler sich sowieso nicht drehen lassen würde in nem Cube zu arbeiten ist etwas ansträngender als in einem Tower ich dachte mir eventuell hat jemand mal ähnliches mit einem Le Grand Macho gemacht bzw. einem anderen Thermaltake Kühler wie dem normalen Macho usw. die Befestigungen dürften ja alle relativ ähnlich aufgebaut sein.


----------



## Skaugen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Wieso willst du den CPU-Kühler denn drehen? 
Falls ein Lüfter auf dem Macho drauf ist, reicht es ja aus wenn du den einfach drehst.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Das Ganze herumzudrehen wird wohl nicht viel bringen, denn die vordere Seite ist ja nur als Intake konzipiert, bei dem die Luft von unten angesogen wird. Oben ist die Blende hingegen geschlossen. Du würdest die Abwärme also komplett gegen die Wand pusten.

Welchen 120er hast du denn z.Z. im Heck?
Eventuell könnte man dort noch das Gitter rausnehmen. Dann könnte man die Drehzahl vllt. etwas weiter hochdrehen, ohne das störende Verwirbelungen auftreten.

Ansonsten sehe ich bei dem Case ohne weitere Eingriffe keine großen Möglichkeiten, einen Wärmestau zu umgehen. Ist ja auch eher ein Design-Gehäuse als ein auf den bestmöglichen Luftstrom ausgelegter Windtunnel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Du hast kaum eine andere Chance. Natürlich könntest Du es hinten mit einen anderen Lüfter versuchen und mit vier Lüftern einzublasen erzeugt so viel Überdruck im Gehäuse, dass hinten automatisch mehr ausbläst. In meinem R5-PCGH arbeite ich auch mit drei Lüftern rein und einem raus, allerdings vorne und unten mit Minimal Drehzahl und hinten mit 140mm und mittlerer Drehzahl. Probieren kann man es, besser sind aber zwei mögliche andere Lösungen:

*Alternative 1: *
- Unten 2 x mit 120mm rein
- hinten mit 1 x 120 mm raus 
- vorne beide Lüfter raus
*
Alternative 2:* 
- Unten 2 x mit 120mm rein
- hinten mit 1 x 120 mm rein
- vorne beide Lüfter raus

Alternative 1  ergibt dann eine T-Strömung. Allerdings bekommt die CPU dann die Abwärme der Grafikkarte. Es wäre aber der schnellste Umbau. Unten zwei Lüfter rein, vorne beide umdrehen, fertig. Wenn die Lüfter vorne genug abführen, in allen Reviews sieht das ziemlich geschlossen aus, kann Du als nächsten Schritt alternative 2 ausprobieren und den hinten Lüfter einblasend umbauen. Den Kühler würde ich nicht umbauen, installiere den Lüfter einfach ansaugenden und drehe ihn ebenso um 180°. Dann ist besser, denn wenn er zu dicht am hinteren sitzt stören die sich nur, das gibt akustische Schwebungen.

Keine Sorgen, da geht was mit Deinen fünf Lüftern.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



> Wieso willst du den CPU-Kühler denn drehen?
> Falls ein Lüfter auf dem Macho drauf ist, reicht es ja aus wenn du den einfach drehst.



Dann würde die Luft aber nicht durch den Kühlkörper gedrückt sonder gezogen was ich mir als kontraproduktiv vorstellen könnte.



> Das Ganze herumzudrehen wird wohl nicht viel bringen, denn die vordere Seite ist ja nur als Intake konzipiert, bei dem die Luft von unten angesogen wird. Oben ist die Blende hingegen geschlossen. Du würdest die Abwärme also komplett gegen die Wand pusten.
> 
> Welchen 120er hast du denn z.Z. im Heck?
> Eventuell könnte man dort noch das Gitter rausnehmen. Dann könnte man die Drehzahl vllt. etwas weiter hochdrehen, ohne das störende Verwirbelungen auftreten.
> ...



Zz. ist ein Noiseblocker @ 800 Rpm hinten habe auch schon überlegt den gegen einen Venturi mit mehr Drehzahl zu wechseln nur würde das glaube ich im Vergleich Laustärke / Mehrleistung wenig bringen.
Klar würde die Luft gegen die Frontplatte gepustet werden nur kann sie ja auch dort wieder entwichen kann mir kaum vorstellen das die warme Luft wieder reingezogen werden würde da ist eigentlich ordentlich Platz zwischen Lüfter und Frontplatte. Klar ist das W2 ein Designgehäuse das hatte ich auch beim Kauf im Kopf nur möchte ich versuchen das ganze eben etwas zu optimieren ohne groß an dem Gehäuse bohren zu müssen.

Edit: Ok gerade nochmal nachgeschaut es wäre wirklich nicht optimal da der Nebenraum auch Lüftungsöffnungen vorne hat da würde sich die zweite Kammer nur unnötig aufwärmen.  Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen Lüftungslöcher in die Front zu bohren wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist würde mir das optisch keinen abtun nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich da am besten mit welchem Werkzeug drangehe oder wo man das ganze ordentlich nach Anfrage machen lassen könnte hat jemand mit sowas Erfahrung?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ja, aber wo soll die Luft vorne denn hin? ^^
Ich sehe da nur eine einzige Öffnung, und die liegt auf der Unterseite. Da bräuchtest du schon eine ganze Formation an industrialPPCs, um genügend Druck aufzubauen 
Mit Blick auf die Gesamt-Performance und -Lautstärke würde ich die Lüfter dort schon einsaugend montieren (also erstmal so belassen). Schau lieber, dass du dem 120er im Heck die Hürden nimmst, anstatt dass du gegen das Design des Gehäuse arbeitest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ja, aber wo soll die Luft vorne denn hin? ^^.


Wo kommt sie denn her? Die Richtung ist der Stömung ziemlich egal. wenn etwas einströmen kann, kann auch etwas ausströmen.
Wenn vorne viel zu wenig einströmt, dann bringen untere Lüftzer natürlich sehr viel. Und 800U/min hinten ist schon arg wenig.
Da sind irgendwas um 6V. Da bringt ein guter Lüfter sehr viel, den man dann mit 1000 U/min betreiben kann. 

Fractal Venturi wäre meine Empfehlung


----------



## Research (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

So was kann helfen:
EKL Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Wofür denn das Montagesystem ich habe doch 2x Eloops auf dem Morpheus und ansonsten kann ich doch auch an allen möglichen Plätzen Lüfter ohne irgendeine Konstruktion installieren.
Ich werde es mal die nächsten Tage versuchen und die Temperaturen von den Festplatten im Auge behalten Lüfter sind genug da muss also erstmal kein Geld investieren mir ging es in erster Linie erstmal darum ob man den Kühler drehen kann.
Man nehme jetzt mal an das der schlechteste Fall eintritt und sich die Wärme vorne hinter der Front anstaut wo müsste ich den Nachfragen wenn ich mir Lüftungslöcher in die Front bohren / fräsen / lasern / was auch immer machen lassen würde wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist wäre das optisch für mich kein Problem und würde den Wärmestau dann verhindern nur habe ich persönlich null Erfahrung mit sowas und auch nicht das Werkzeug damit das am Ende gut aussieht? Im Prinzip stelle ich mir sowas vor wie beim W1 damals im Deckel nur eben etwas wenig Löcher und nichts zum Montieren mit Schrauben.


----------



## Research (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Lüfter im PCI-Slot.

EverCool EC-HK-3F Hard Disk Drive 5.25 inch Bay 3 Fan Case HDD Cooler Beige
Der sollte mehr helfen.

ODer so was, wenn ich das Gehäuse angucke.
Titan TTC-003 Slotlüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Das W2 ist in der Hinsicht keine ideale Basis. Du willst 450W unter maximaler Last mit einem Lüfter abführen. Das meiste davon produziert die GPU, deren Wärme sich unten staut. Luftstrom umdrehen ist Unsinn.  Die Karte würde ich untervolten,  wenn es kühler sein soll, oder ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen, das besser entlüftet (u.a. mit Lüfter im Seitenteil).


----------



## mcmarky (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Das W2 ist in der Hinsicht keine ideale Basis.


Das stimmt, aber Dissi schreibt ja, dass selbst bei geöffnetem Seitenteil die Temperatur bei 68°C liegt. Ist das nicht schon ein wenig viel trotz des Morpheus? Wie schnell drehen die eLoops?

Auf die schnelle würde ich einfach das Frontteil abmachen, dann steigt die Frischluftzufuhr enorm.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Einen Frontlüfter raus, fertig. Besonders viel kann man da nicht machen.. außer Löcher bohren.
Solche Konzepte machen wenig Sinn mit starker Hardware und wenigen Luftzirkulationsmöglichkeiten..


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Nein die Eloops laufen gerade mal mit 500 rpm da sind 68°C bei Oc auf einer 290x völlig ok das Zimmer in dem ich lebe ist schließlich auch beheizt. Die Wärme staut sich logischerweise nicht nur unten sondern im gesamten Innenraum auch die CPU Temperatur steigt natürlich an. Mit den PCI Slotkühler kann ich immer noch nichts anfangen ich will ja mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus schaffen als neue Luft rein und da hilft mir das Ding herzlich wenig und einen 5 Zoll Schacht hat das Gehäuse nicht. Wie gesagt ich werde es die Tage einfach mal testen zurück zu meiner letzten Frage hat jemand Erfahrung wo ich in die Metallfront vernünftig Löcher stanzen / bohren / lasern / was auch immer lassen könnte hab mit Gehäusemoding keine Erfahrung soll am Ende ungefähr so aussehen wie beim W1 im Deckel nur eben an der Front?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Selber mit nem Dremel machen oder mit Bohrer und Stichsäge - dann einfach eine runde Abdeckung drübermachen und es sieht alles tip top aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

"Tip-top" ist relativ 
 Gerade wenn man noch keine größeren, handwerklichen Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und sich seine gebürstete Alu-Front nicht versauen möchte, würde ich lieber jemand Professionellen zu Rate ziehen. Wenn es günstig bleiben soll, dann würde ich mir noch am ehesten ein-zwei 140er Löcher in die Front setzen und einfach einen Staubfilter u.o. Wire Grill davor/dahinter klemmen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*


Nach 1-2 YouTube Videos sollte das Grundwissen da sein und das mit der simplen Abdeckung habe ich schon oft so gesehen, sollte daher als auch dem Zweck gerecht sein.
Natürlich hast du aber Recht, dass jemand mit Ahnung da ran soll, wenn es sehr professionell und schlicht aussehen soll.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das W2 kann auch Lüfter unten haben...
Na dann würde ich direkt mal 2 Lüfter unten einblasend einbauen und die anderen 3 Lüfter (2 in der Front sowie der eine im Hinterteil) ausblasend montieren. Müsste auf jeden Fall bessere Temperaturen ergeben und du müsstest nicht sinnlos dran schnippeln.

Alternativ würde auch der hintere Lüfter ausblasend, der obere Front lüfter ins Gehäuse einblasend, der untere Frontlüfter ausblasend und die unteren Lüfter einblasend bessere Temperaturen ergeben. 
Ich würde einfach mal die Konstellationen testen (so habe ich das gemacht mit meinem Define S damals... war sehr lustig mit 8 Lüfterplätzen..) und schauen was am Besten ist. Einfach mal ein Spiel, das du oft spielst, in einem bestimmten Zeitraum spielen und Temperaturen testen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> .... Luftstrom umdrehen ist Unsinn....


Nein, es ist in dem Fall, mit Luft von unten direkt zur Grafikkarte und Lufz von hinten zum CPU-Kühler und absaugen über die Front alles andere als Unsinn.

Bevor man an der Front etwas macht, sägt man, sollten die drei diskutierten Optionen nicht ausreichen, im Deckel ein Öffnung aus. Fertig, geht mit Laubsäge und Feile, aber dazu müsste der gesamte Rechner zerlegt werden. Das macht kein Mensch.

Also, ausprobieren und bewerten....



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das W2 kann auch Lüfter unten haben......


Dann lies einen Strang erst durch, bevor Du etwas in den Raum wirfst und schau Dir das Gehäuse und seine Optionen vorher an. Es gibt genug Reviews dazu...



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> ... der obere Front lüfter ins Gehäuse einblasend, der untere Frontlüfter ausblasend ...


Völliger Humbug, weil vor den Lüftern eine Abdeckung sitzt. Du würdest nicht weiter als einen Kreislauf erzeugen. Was ausgeblasen wird, wird gleich wieder eingeblasen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

68 Grad bei offenem Seitenteil ist ordentlich, es sind aber eben 300W unter Last. Der Wert wundert mich nicht, ebenso wie die 80 Grad geschlossen bzw. dass das Gehäuse selbst recht warm wird. Die CPU leidet dann mit.
Eine "Trennung" könnte man nur erreichen, wenn man etwa eine 280 AIO für die CPU vorne verbaut, womit  das Problem der Entlüftung ohne Modifikationen noch nicht gelöst ist.

@ Interessierter User
Wo soll die Luft dann hin? Oben und seitlich ist das Gehäuse vorne zu. Warme Luft steigt auf.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es ist in dem Fall, mit Luft von unten direkt zur Grafikkarte und Lufz von hinten zum CPU-Kühler und absaugen über die Front alles andere als Unsinn.
> 
> Bevor man an der Front etwas macht, sägt man, sollten die drei diskutierten Optionen nicht ausreichen, im Deckel ein Öffnung aus. Fertig, geht mit Laubsäge und Feile, aber dazu müsste der gesamte Rechner zerlegt werden. Das macht kein Mensch.
> 
> ...



Man muss ja auch nicht gleich so toxisch reagieren. 
Einen Versuch ist es wert, probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Warme Luft steigt auf.


Neige Deinen Kopf nach unten, mach den Mund auf und versuch, auszuatmen. 
Die ausgeatmete Luft ist wärmer als Deine Umgebung. 

Was meinst Du, kann man ausatmen, oder schafft man es nicht?  



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht gleich so toxisch reagieren.


Entschuldigung, ich dachte, alle drei zitierten Textstellen wären von Dir,
aber mit dem Wort "Unsinn" begann ja *Fatal Justice  


*


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Entscheidend ist hier wohl, wie und wohin die Luft befördert wird. Wir sind hier ja nicht primär auf die Konvektion durch Temperaturdiffernz angewiesen, sondern befördern die Luft aktiv von A nach B.

Ich schätze allerdings, dass der frontseitig saugende Betrieb immernoch effizienter vonstattengehen dürfte. Die Austrittsströmung solcher Axiallüfter ist nämlich immer diffuser und oft auch etwas gehämmter als beim Eintrittsfeld. Gerade wenn man der Nähe zur Front bedenkt, welche eine Menge Querströme verursachen kann, dann würde ich lieber auf die laminarere Strömung mit Unterdruck setzen. Aber das ist auch wieder nur eine reine Theorie. Festzuhalten wäre jedenfalls, dass man damit auch die GPU von vorne unmittelbar _anpusten _würde (gut für die SpaWas).
Wie bereits von interessierterUser angemerkt, sollte man vor weiteren Eingriffen jedoch erstmal die ganzen Konstellationen durchprobieren. Es ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, die Zuluft von CPU und GPU voneinander abzukoppeln. Das wäre dann wiederum der Vorteil des besagten Vorschlags mit unten + hinten als Intake.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ich werde die Tage mal alle Möglichkeiten versuchen sprich einmal zusätzliche zwei Lüfter in den Boden zu setzen die Luft zur GPU pust bzw. dann auch einmal probehalber den Luftstrom umzudrehen mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 
Selbst möchte ich mich ans Bohren nicht ranwagen habe da zu wenig Erfahrung das was ordentliches rauskommt. Wo könnte man den anfragen um so arbeiten durchführen  zu lassen gibts da irgendeinen Anlaufpunkt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Dissi schrieb:


> ...Selbst möchte ich mich ans Bohren nicht ranwagen habe da zu wenig Erfahrung das was ordentliches rauskommt. ...


Hatte ich auch nicht. Ich habe einfach gesägt, sah dann so aus:
#28 Deckel unten: Status Falterei und Aufbaubeschreibung eines minimalen Faltrechners
#35 Deckel oben: Status Falterei und Aufbaubeschreibung eines minimalen Faltrechners

Vorteil bei dem Gehäuse war allerdings, dass man die Deckel abbauen konnte


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Und das Material wahrscheinlich dünner ist das W2 ist aus sehr dickwandigem Aluminium gebaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Dissi schrieb:


> Und das Material wahrscheinlich dünner ist das W2 ist aus sehr dickwandigem Aluminium gebaut.


War auch dickes Aluminium. 

In Deinem Fall wäre oben ein Lüfter ideal. Aber probier es erstmal mit den beiden Lüftern unten.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ich kann verstehen, dass du es schon ruhig haben möchtest - was man ja an den rpm der Lüfter sieht, aber ich würde die doch etwas hoch drehen.

Hab mal bißchen rumgeblättert, vielleicht "hilft" dir der eine oder andere Beitrag etwas > Klick + Klick 

Grüße


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Im zweiten Link ziehen die unteren Lüfter doch gegen die der Grafikkarte hört sich auf den ersten Blick nicht so super an oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Dissi schrieb:


> Im zweiten Link ziehen die unteren Lüfter doch gegen die der Grafikkarte hört sich auf den ersten Blick nicht so super an oder?


Wie immer gilt: Probieren, wäre dann die vierte Option, bevor Du großartig Löcher bohrst.

Lüfter einbauen geht schnell, einfach eine Stunde falten ( bestes Belastungsprogramm)
und die Temperatur ablesen. Umbauen und den Rechner wieder eine Stunde falten 
lassen.


----------



## mcmarky (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Maximal möglich wäre bei dem W2:
-Frontblende entfernen
-hinten Lüfter herausblasend
-vorne oben Lüfter herausblasend (ohne Frontblende)
-vorne unten Lüfter hineinblasend
-unten 2x Lüfter hineinblasend

Ich finde, es ist wichtig, dass viel kalte Luft hineingefördert wird. Hinaus kommt die warme Luft schon irgendwie.


----------



## b1te (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Also bevor ich bei dem Case die Front mit Lüftungslöchern verunstalte würde ich mir überlegen ein zusätzliches Loch für einen 120mm-Lüfter in den Deckel zu bohren.
Bevor ich das machen würde, würde ich aber zunächst erstmal alle PCI-Slot-Blenden des Gehäuses entfernen und dort mit Kabelbinder je nach verfügbarem Platz einen möglichst großen ausblasenden Lüfter anbringen, der dann direkt die warme Luft der Grafikkarte absaugt.


----------



## Chimera (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Schon mal geschaut, ob rein vom Platz(!) her im Heck ein 140mm Lüfi reinpassen würde? Dass es nur 120er Löcher hat, ist eigentlich vollkommen egal, denn es gibt da ne einfache und vorallem bohrfreie Lösung: Magnethalter für Lüfter z.B. von Prolimatech: Magnetic Pin | Prolimatech. Bei meinem Asus Vento konnte man im Heck leider nur 1x 80mm oder 92mm Lüfi anbringen, weshalb ich dank des FX-6300 auch ab und an bissel Temperaturprobs im innern hatte, doch hab dann mit den Magnethaltern von Nesteq einfach nen 120mm Lüfi ins Heck gepappt und schon konnte viel mehr Luft rausgeschaufelt werden.
Und sonst gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeiten von bissel Modding, wenn man sich rantraut. Man könnte sich z.B. ne coole Radiatorblende holen, entsprechende Löcher für Lüfter reinschneiden und dann mit der Blende sauber abdecken. Klar, grad bei nem teuren Case muss man sich so was halt schon gut überlegen, aber viele andere Möglichkeiten hat man halt leider nicht bei solchen Gehäusen in Combo mit hitziger HW. Oder alles unter Wasser setzen, doch denke mal, dass da das Verhältnis Kosten/Nutzen eher...nicht so prickelnd wär


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ich persönlich fände es keine Verunstaltung wenn an den Schrägen in der Front kleine Luftlöcher wären solang das ganze ordentlich bearbeitet wäre aber ja ich versuche erstmal alle anderen Möglichkeiten die mir offen stehen.


----------



## mcmarky (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Die Frontblende doch nicht nachbearbeiten! Einfach abziehen, sieht zwar nicht bombe aus, aber ist effektiv. Zumindest fürs erste.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

So bin wieder daheim und bin mal ein paar Optionen durchgegangen. Von allen Ideen war bisher wirklich der umgedrehte Luftstrom die beste. Ich habe jetzt einen 120mm hinten der reinbläst den CPU Kühler habe ich umgedreht musste aber selbst den Low Profile verschieben da der nicht darunter passt. Vorne die zwei Venturis blasen jetzt raus und einen 140mm Noiseblocker habe ich auf den Boden hinten gelegt welcher auch Luft reinbläst direkt auf die Karte. Alle Lüfter laufen mit 800 Rpm bisher liegt die Temperatur nach 20 Minuten Deus Ex auf der Grafikkarte gerade mal bei 63°C  die CPU bisher nicht wärmer als 55°C auf dem schlechtesten Kern. Mal nach ner Stunde beobachten ob sich Hitze anstaut.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Lesen sich sehr schön die Temperaturen. 
Gut dass alles im Positiven geendet ist und möglicherweise noch Platz nach oben ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ja muss mir nur noch gedanken machen was ich mit der Front mache irgendwie muss die Luft eben entweichen, wie hier schon überlegt wurde staut sich über dauer dahinter die Luft.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ich schreibe jetzt Mal kurz dazwischen.
Bringt es so viel, dass ein. Lüfter unten einblasend montiert wird für die GPU-Temperatur?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Bringt es so viel, dass ein. Lüfter unten einblasend montiert wird für die GPU-Temperatur?


Es gibt nie allgemein gültige Aussagen. Es hängt von sehr vielem ab. Pauschal gilt:
- je mehr Abwärme, desto mehr Lüfter sind notwendig
- zwei Lüfter bei 5V sind leiser als einer mit 7V

Schau Dir hier an, was unterschiedliche Anordnungen bringen. Die Hardware hat 
aber wenig Abwärme, die Lüfter drehen relativ schnell und die Festplattenkäfige
 stehen im Weg.  Das sollte man bei der Bewertung berücksichtigen:
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

Wenn Du eine sehr lange Grafikkarte hast und vorne Festplattenkäfige die Strömung
behindern, kann ein Lüfter unten durchaus Sinn haben.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Je mehr Lüfter rausblasen, desto weniger Luft staut sich im Innenraum, da andernfalls mehr Luft ins Gehäuse geschaufelt, als Luft rausbefördert wird. Demzufolge sollte man immer mindestens gleich viele Lüfter im PC haben die ausblasen (oder die die einblasen langsamer drehen lassen).


----------



## Cuzzle187 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt nie allgemein gültige Aussagen. Es hängt von sehr vielem ab. Pauschal gilt:
> - je mehr Abwärme, desto mehr Lüfter sind notwendig
> - zwei Lüfter bei 5V sind leiser als einer mit 7V
> 
> ...



Habe eine RX470 8GB von Sapphire in einem Nanoxia Deep Silence 3.
Vorne 2x 120mm einblasend 
Hinten 1x 120mm ausblasend 
Die drei sind vormontiert im Gehäuse gewesen.

Oben 1x 140mm ausblasend. Habe ich nachgerüstet ist ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm - 1100 RPM.

Unten kann ich noch einen montieren Graka bekommt bei BF1 76°


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> vorne 2x 120mm einblasend
> Hinten 1x 120mm ausblasend
> Die drei sind vormontiert im Gehäuse gewesen.
> Oben 1x 140mm ausblasend.


Mehr Luft brauchst Du nicht. Mit oben hast Du hoffentlich den hinteren Platz für den Lüfter genommen?



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Je mehr Lüfter rausblasen, desto weniger Luft staut sich im Innenraum, da andernfalls mehr Luft ins Gehäuse geschaufelt, als Luft rausbefördert wird. Demzufolge sollte man immer mindestens gleich viele Lüfter im PC haben die ausblasen (oder die die einblasen langsamer drehen lassen).


Massenkonstanz, was raus geht, geht auch rein, Das einzige was die Anordnung beeinflusst ist, wo Luft verstärkt zugeführt oder abgeführt wird. Hinten oben abzuziehen ist einfach sinnig, darum wirkt es gut.  Unter Luft einzublasen kann durchaus viel bringen. 

Ich mag diese Anordnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Doppelt....


----------



## Cuzzle187 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mehr Luft brauchst Du nicht. Mit oben hast Du hoffentlich den hinteren Platz für den Lüfter genommen.
> 
> ...



Ja genau hab den hinteren Platz genommen.
Evtl probiert ichs so einfach Mal unten aus und schau was die Temperatur sagt

Hatte vorher 2x hinten oben mit 1100-1800RPM.
Jetzt 1x 800-1100 RPM.

2x hinten oben war mir aber viel zu laut hat sich angehört wie ne Turbine


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher 2x hinten oben mit 1100-1800RPM.
> Jetzt 1x 800-1100 RPM.


Ganz schön laut. In meinem Fractal Design R5-PCGH gibt es oben keinen Plartz, nur hinten. 
Drei Lüfter blasen bei mir ein, vorne zwei, unten einer mit Drehzahlen von 300-600U/min, 
hinten bläst einer aus mit 500-800U/min. Und das ist schon gerade noch so tolerabel.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe jetzt Mal kurz dazwischen.
> Bringt es so viel, dass ein. Lüfter unten einblasend montiert wird für die GPU-Temperatur?



 Ohne den Unteren Lüfter hätte ich dann nur einen 120mm hinten der maximal gerade mal 800 Rpm schaft der Luft reinschaufelt das ist schon ein bisschen wenig. Die Grafikkarte ist von den unteren Öffnungen etwas zu weit weg um Luft zu ziehen daher bringt der Lüfter unten denke ich schon was. Muss nur noch überlegen wie ich den fest montiere da dort ja nur 120mm Lüfter passen an sich wäre so eine PCI SLot Halterung hier wirklich ganz gut. Wegen der Front habe ich jemand gefunden der sowas professionell lasert. Werde mich mit dem mal auseinandersetzen vor allem wie sich die eloxierte Oberfläche beim Lasern verhält habe wenig Lust das um die Löcher die Beschichtung absplittert in den Löchern selbst ist mir das dann wieder wurst da werde ich auch nicht nachlackieren.


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Hab in meinem letzten Post weitere Lüfter ergänzt.

PCGH hat auch mal Airduckts für GPU und CPUs gezeigt.

PCI-Montage-Lüfter, Lüfter um Luft vom PCI-Slot ins Case zu bringen. Oder raus.
Auch die Idee des 5,25" Lüfters würde ich nicht unausprobiert lassen:
EverCool EC-HK-3F Hard Disk Drive 5.25 inch Bay 3 Fan Case HDD Cooler Beige
Kann man selber bauen.
Ausgemustertes Laufwerk, Klebeband für temporäre Lüftermontage und etwas Kabel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Dissi schrieb:


> ...Wegen der Front habe ich jemand gefunden der sowas professionell lasert. ...



Probier es lieber mit Wasserstrahlschneiden, das hat keine thermische Einwirkung


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*



Research schrieb:


> Hab in meinem letzten Post weitere Lüfter ergänzt.
> 
> PCGH hat auch mal Airduckts für GPU und CPUs gezeigt.
> 
> ...



Das Gehäuse hat leider immer noch keinen 5,25" Schacht daher würde mir das Bay wenig bringen, die anderen schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

W2 Black | W-Serie | Jonsbo | Cooltek


> Gehäusetyp
> Kompakter XL-ATX TowerFormfaktor MainboardXL-ATX, ATX, M-ATX, Mini-ITXFormfaktor NetzteilATX5,25" Schächte extern1 x (Rückseite)


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ja der ist auf der Rückseite in der anderen Kammer und wird von den Festplatten blockiert nicht immer nur nachm Datenblatt gehen .


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Du sagtest da gibt es nichts.
Passt d selbst was zusammengeschnittenes nichts?
Laut Bild sind das 1x 5,25" + 3,5".

Hmm, Eventuell lässt sich noch mit vielen kleinen Lüftern und Magnethalterungen schnumeln.
Guck mal was an die übrigen Lüftungsschlitze rangeht und ob du in die 2. Kammer reinpusten kannst.
Hinten der größere Lüfter wäre immer noch eine Idee.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Zweite Kammer Pusten geht nicht und wie gesagt genau vor dem 5,25" Schacht sind die beiden Festplatten sonst gibts auch keine Plätze für die. Hinten habe ich schon geschaut da müsste ich mit Kabelbindern nen 140mm befestigen das ist mir dann doch  zu hässlich  denke ich werde den 140mm auf dem Boden durch 2x 120mm tauschen und die Löcher in die Frontplatte machen lassen. Hinsichtlich dessen werde ich auch nochmal von dem Shop beraten denke die haben da Ahnung was man am Besten nimmt um die Löcher zu bekommen. Das würde mir dann erstmal genügen im Prinzip kommt nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich eh Zen rein und evtl. das kleinere Vega Modell je nach Preis und Leistung. Damit würde die gesamt TDP was im sich im Gehäuse anstaut nochmal deutlich sinken von daher ist das jetzt erstmal best- (worstcase) was mir so ausreicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

ich hab ca 3-5°C  (in der Spitze) auf den Komponenten Gewonnen, in dem ich die 2x 140 mm Pure Wings vorne Früher auf von 40% auf 90-100% einblasen lasse.(CPU Gebundene Temperaturscala).
Allerdings habe ich aber auch 2x 140mm im Deckel und 1x 140mm hinten raus, in meinem 750D. Im Deckel deines Gehäuses kann maximal die Stichsäge, Wärme in Abluft verwandeln.
Und unten rausblasen, da hab ich ehr schlechtere Ergebnisse gehabt. Also brauchst du Hinten einen der richtig Luft nach drausen bewegt. 
Mehr rein, Sofern nicht eh ein Überdruck besteht und Hinten mehr Volumen Raus. Vieleicht die Noctua NF-A14

DerKabelbinder hat ja ein tolles Roundup gemacht. Was du bestimmt sowiso kennst.

Naja ist jetz mal meine Meinung. So würd ich es versuchen


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Wenn du den Thread verfolgt hättest wüstest du das der komplette Luftstrom bereits umgekehrt wurde hinten wird also Luft reingeschaufelt .


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

Ja ich hab das wohl überflogen, aber Gekonnt verdrängt.
Hab mich an Hand meines Beispiels treiben lassen^^. andersrum Geht meine Theorie auch auf. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen mehr Luft rein mehr Luft raus. Statt das an kleinen Luftstrom-Umleitungen zu versuchen.
Ich wollt dir ja kein Ei ins Nest legen


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmestau im Gehäuse*

So, ein paar Fragen vor dem Bohren:
Vorne kommt kaum Luft rein?
Vom Innenleben siehst du nichts?


Wie viel Platz ist neben den Lüftungsschlitzen der PCI-Montagerahmen?
Hast du ein Foto der Verkabelung zum NT?


Eventuell können wir so 40er anbringen.
Die Gummi der Zwischenkammer entfernen, dort Luft einblasen.

=>

Den Airduckt würde ich bei der GPU versuchen.
Lüfter unten reinblasen.
Vorne Luft raus.
Hinten Luft raus.

+
?
Luft in die 2. Kammer einblasen.
Luft über 30-40mm Lüfter an den Lüftungsschlitzen beiderseiten? ausblasen.


----------

